
Google working on biz messaging app that unifies Gmail/Hangouts Chat/Meet, more - ikeboy
https://9to5google.com/2020/01/28/google-unified-messaging-app/
======
Crash0v3rid3
Anyone remember Pidgin chat client?

I loved having a single UI with all the various chat services I used. Looks
like they are still in active development too:
[https://pidgin.im/](https://pidgin.im/)

I wish I could do something similar today with iMessage, Hangouts, and
WhatsApp.

~~~
oh_boy
In case you missed: Pidgin has many plugins including for Whatsapp.

------
weq
And then will deprecate the service because its not adding the desired $$ to
AdSense and you will be left high and dry :)

------
Doctor_Fegg
I’ve never seen [https://www.xkcd.com/927/](https://www.xkcd.com/927/)
reenacted within one single company before.

------
hurricanetc
You would have to be an absolute fool to put your business on a Google
messaging platform. If you hope your business lasts a decade you’ll likely be
forced into a major platform switch 3-4 times.

Not to mention Google is essentially a spyware company and you shouldn’t trust
them with your business data.

------
BasicObject
I miss Google Chat. I miss using it on any platform I wanted. Those were the
days. Back when xmpp was in full swing.

------
swivelmaster
Sounds an awful lot like Google is getting ready to repeat the mistakes of
Yahoo! by chasing seemingly hot markets instead of finding ways to better
support the customers and products they already have.

~~~
gundmc
How so? This is an enterprise play. An integrated, fully featured chat app are
table stakes to be considered against the likes of Microsoft Office.

This isn't chasing some hot fad.

~~~
swivelmaster
An enterprise play is a good idea, but Google has been messing around with the
branding and implementation of their consumer products while chasing this
strategy. I am reminded of Yahoo! building what was basically an enormous
social network with Chat, Profiles, Groups, and Mail and then throwing much of
it away to start over when the first actual social networking sites started to
get big.

Most people are already confused about Hangouts vs GChat vs "the chat in
Gmail," and I fear this will only get worse.

------
m-p-3
Google Wave v2

------
shreyshrey
The underlying premise (“ bring together the functions of several standalone
apps“) seems more like our airsend app
([https://www.airsend.io](https://www.airsend.io)). Oh well :)

